# Informacion sobre el cosfimetro



## dj-aioria (Oct 1, 2005)

hola como estan?
me llamo federico tengo 18 años y voy a una escuela tecnica en floresta.
Tengo una materia que se llama Laboratorio de mediciones electricas...
Resulta que en este ultimo trimestre del año nos pidio que cada grupo de chicos elija un instrumento de medicion, lo analice, describa sus caracteristicas, su principio de funcionamiento, etc.
Lo malo es que busque por internet y libros y no encontre nada sobre el cosfimetro.
Les pido el favor a cualquiera de esta comunidad si me puede dar una mano... porque no encuentro nada.
Bueno... muchas gracias

Hasta pronto


----------



## José Joaquin Castañeda (Oct 5, 2005)

El cosenofimetro es un instrumento para medir el factor de potencia, podría buscar en principios de funcionamiento de un wattîmetro que es un poco parecido por las bobinas que se manejan


----------



## Edder (Jul 18, 2006)

Instrumento que mide el factor de potencia.

El factor de potencia se medía tradicionalmente con un instrumento cuyo principio de funcionamiento es el mismo que el de un vatímetro, sin embargo los modernos vatímetros digitales han desplazado estos instrumentos, de tal manera que en la actualidad muchos fabricantes de instrumentación electrónica han dejado de fabricarlos. 

La forma de conexión es similar a la descrita en el inciso anterior y puede hacerse referencia a estas figuras en donde se cambiaría el valor leído. En caso, el vatímetro disponible carezca de la función de medición del factor de potencia, se puede recurrir al procedimiento descrito a continuación.

1. Mida la tensión de la carga con el multímetro o un voltímetro.
2. Mida la corriente de alimentación con una pinza amperimétrica.
3. Mida la potencia de carga real con la pinza vatímetrica.
4. Utilice las fórmulas siguientes para calcular el factor de potencia a partir de los datos medidos.


La medición de potencia eléctrica activa se realiza con el vatímetro. Este instrumento de medición tiene una parte amperimétrica, la cual se conecta como los amperímetros comunes (intercalado en la línea) y una parte voltimétrica que se conecta como los voltímetros, en paralelo a las líneas que conducen la corriente eléctrica, de manera que se obtenga la potencia por efecto de ambas medidas.

El vatímetro de pinzas, es un dispositivo similar a una pinza amperimétrica que sensa la corriente y la tensión en la carga, realizando el cálculo de la potencia por medio de un dispositivo electrónico. La medida de potencia puede ser mostrada directamente por el equipo o indirectamente a través de un multímetro, tal como se muestra en la figura.
En la figura, se puede observar la conexión voltimétrica en los puntos "R" y "B"; así como el sensado de la corriente mediante una pinza de efecto Hall. Este tipo de instrumento es muy sencillo de utilizar, pero requiere de cuidado con la polaridad al efectuar las conexiones.

http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/electromec/concep_fundamen.htm


----------



## baguinsom (Sep 16, 2009)

hola soy  muy curioso  y quiero saber tode lo q es del cosfimetro  digital 
gracias por la información


----------



## fernandob (Sep 16, 2009)

yo una vez me puse a teorizar respecto de como medir el coseno fi.
trabajo en electricidad y buehhh....me servia ..........

si uno sensa la tension y por otro lado la corriente .
usa una señal como set y la otra como reset puede contar el tiempo que hay entre una y otra señal (inicios, o sea detectar cruce por cero para los dormidos).
el desfasaje mas algo de trigonometria nos da el coseno fi.

asi que al final es un simple contador , y luego el PIC o lo que usen mastica un poco para devolver el valor en las unidades requeridas.

cuando ya supe usar PICs se vendian cofimetros baratos (chinos......).

y bueh.......

al final sigo con el tema de satelites y espionaje de vestuarios de ladyes en clubes.
yo que queria hacer instrumentos..........


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 17, 2009)

Revisa estos links:

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos14/factorpotencia/factorpotencia.shtml
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Factor_de_potencia
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_factor_potencia.asp
http://energiaencontrol.com/blog/?tag=factor-de-potencia


----------

